# airnet awd154 drivers?



## The Russ Bus

I had this old rig with an Airnet AWD154 wireless card in it that I got off Newegg a few years back.  Now I'm trying to get it to work in my buddies machine but I don't have the drivers disk that originally came with it.  Ive looked for days for them on the internet but apparently this company went tits up and they have no website. HEeeeeeeeeeeeeeLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPP!
So I need some drivers for this thing. Thanks


----------



## nastylarry

*here is a link to the files on my old airnet cd hope they help you out.*

I just uploaded to rapidshare http://rapidshare.com/files/140121982/AIRNET.zip


----------



## SKULL_MASTER

*Airnnet AWD154 Drivers*



nastylarry said:


> I just uploaded to rapidshare http://rapidshare.com/files/140121982/AIRNET.zip



This Link worked for me. ty for sharing this with everyone


----------

